# Suche Gästepass



## Morrigân1 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde sehr gerne Diablo 3 einmal testen bevor ich 50€ bezahle und es mir dann vielleicht nicht gefallen sollte.

Daher wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand seinen Gästepass schenken würde.
Melden bitte per PN.

Vielen dank im voraus.


----------

